# pound bow you use for deer hunting



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

i use 40 pounds


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

55 pounds


----------



## manitoba hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

im most comfortable around 60 lbs


----------



## non-typical (Dec 24, 2007)

62 LBS is what i like to shoot!


----------



## 25-06rem. (Jul 6, 2007)

56# @ 318 ftps


----------



## TheProffesional (Feb 11, 2007)

right around 60 lbs works just fine


----------



## sponkey14 (Mar 1, 2008)

60


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

65


----------



## AlpineArcher24 (Mar 1, 2008)

I shoot at 62 lbs. Dont go to heavy cause after sittin out in the cold for so long u want to be able to still draw back.


----------



## fish-n-hunt82 (Dec 13, 2008)

right around 55 #


----------



## tyler fields (Mar 1, 2009)

60


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Somewhere around 55 or 60, but I like to be able to shoot alot before I go hun ting and not make myself sore. I broke my shoulder about 2 years ago and if I get into the 65-70 range, it gets to hurtin a little.


----------



## Tylor Johnson (Mar 27, 2009)

50


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

65


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

65-70 pounds here. i have the same problem as you varmint, but i tore my shoulder


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

The Dren is set about 63# for me...


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

62


----------



## buckyboy (Dec 29, 2008)

i shoot 58# you don't need to shoot more than 60. if you do it's just over kill. no matter how hard you it the deer it isn't going to kill it any quicker. you should focus on shot placment and not so much poundage. and if anybody wants to argue with me about this i have seen a 45# bow shoot straight through a deers vitals and drop it within 50 yds. there is no reason to brake your back when bow huntiung.


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

buckyboy said:


> and if anybody wants to argue with me about this i have seen a 45# bow shoot straight through a deers vitals and drop it within 50 yds. there is no reason to brake your back when bow huntiung.


Yeah but you can shoot farther and flatter when pulling more weight! :lol:


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

i never really thought that there was an over kill for bow hunting deer. :-? its just a matter of how far you need to shoot really. my 55# bow was great when i was just shooting 15-20 yards but you need something a little stronger than that if your going to need to make that 40 yard shot.


----------



## mdhunter (Jan 17, 2010)

[quote my 55# bow was great when i was just shooting 15-20 yards but you need something a little stronger than that if your going to need to make that 40 yard shot.][/quote]

if you really think that then you shouldnt be bow hunting because a bow with a 55 weight can kill a deer 40 yards no problem


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

I shoot 50 lbs.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

buckyboy said:


> i shoot 58# you don't need to shoot more than 60. if you do it's just over kill. no matter how hard you it the deer it isn't going to kill it any quicker. you should focus on shot placment and not so much poundage. and if anybody wants to argue with me about this i have seen a 45# bow shoot straight through a deers vitals and drop it within 50 yds. there is no reason to brake your back when bow huntiung.


And ive seen 60 lb bows stopped cold by a little bit of shoulder bone.

When I first started I was shooting 32 lbs. At that time, the state law was the bow had to be capable of casting a hunting arrow 130 yards. 32 lbs accomplished this. And yes, it did kill deer.

I now shoot my bows maxed to the nuts, my 60-70 lb switchback hits 72 lbs, thats where I shoot it. Do I need 72 lbs to punch a whitetails vitals (while maybe hitting a rib or two), absolutely not. Is 72 lbs nice when the shot is a bit off target hitting more substantial bone, ABSOLUTELY!

I always say a guy should shoot the MAXIMUM weight he can comfortably handle (i.e. being able to hold at full draw without the shakes for 30-40 seconds, being able to draw smoothly and quietly, etc etc). This is achieved with practice practice practice and developing the necessary muscle strength and memory.

I see a lot of strapping young lads shooting 55-60 lbs when, with a little more practice, they could easily be shooting 70. They say the same thing. You dont need 70 lbs. But, if you hunt long enough, and shoot enough critters, the law of averages WILL catch up with you, you WILL get bad hits, you WILL hit bone, and when that happens, I have a lot more faith in my 70 lb rig punching through to the good stuff than a lighter rig. There is not a bone on a whitetails body im afraid of with my rig. That doesnt mean I take any old shot, but, when a bad hit does occur, I know the odds of me recovering that animal are better than with a lighter rig. Prepare for the worst possible outcome. I agree, shot placement is of the utmost importance, in a perfect world all shots are at 12 yards right through the boiler room, but this isnt a perfect world. Bad hits DO happen.

If you can comfortably handle it, by all means shoot as heavy as you can comfortably. The advantages are just to numerous not to.

Not to mention, heavier weights shine better on larger game such as moose and elk.

Heavy arrows and heavier weights for this guy.


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

45#s for me


----------



## alice (Sep 20, 2010)

Only problem was, I didn't have any crane decoys. The only crane decoys that are sold in stores is the carrylite version for $50 or $80 if you buy one up here. There is no way, I'm going to buy a single decoy for $80!! Unless it's hand carved!

So it got me to thinking, what could I jerry rig up as a crane decoy. Then it hit me, repaint some of those North Wind snow decoys as cranes! They have the right body posture and it would be easy enough to repaint them.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

i shoot at 70 lbs , but i worked my way up as i got older. :beer:


----------

